# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Указание отправителя и получателя в реализации

## Zakuskin

Доброго дня Уважаемые Форумчане. 
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.2088) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.44.204)
Имеется проблема. При реализации услуги нет возможности указать грузоотправителя и грузополучателя, для последующего отображения этих сведений в счет-фактурах. При реализации товара все прекрасно работает. Гугл толкает на внешние печатные формы, но я нуб в этом, может кто пнет в нужном направлении. Второй день пытаюсь разобраться в этом, но пока успехов 0(

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго дня Уважаемые Форумчане. 
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.2088) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.44.204)
> Имеется проблема. При реализации услуги нет возможности указать грузоотправителя и грузополучателя, для последующего отображения этих сведений в счет-фактурах. При реализации товара все прекрасно работает. Гугл толкает на внешние печатные формы, но я нуб в этом, может кто пнет в нужном направлении. Второй день пытаюсь разобраться в этом, но пока успехов 0(


При реализации услуг не может быть Грузоотправителя и грузополучателя! Ведь груза-то нет!
Смотри, например http://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&t=163610

----------


## Zakuskin

> При реализации услуг не может быть Грузоотправителя и грузополучателя! Ведь груза-то нет!
> Смотри, например http://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&t=163610


Проблема в том, что я оказываю транспортные услуги, но заказчик требует, чтобы в фактуре стояли грузоотправитель (заказчик собственно) и грузополучатель (реальный получатель груза). На данный момент все это правится в экселе ручками и очень хочется либо автоматизировать данный процесс либо каким-то неведомым образом указывать их во время создания акта или фактуры.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Проблема в том, что я оказываю транспортные услуги, но заказчик требует, чтобы в фактуре стояли грузоотправитель (заказчик собственно) и грузополучатель (реальный получатель груза). На данный момент все это правится в экселе ручками и очень хочется либо автоматизировать данный процесс либо каким-то неведомым образом указывать их во время создания акта или фактуры.


Внешнюю печатную форму счета-фактуры можно найти на Инфостарте, например
http://infostart.ru/public/574733/
и доработать ее. как нужно.

----------


## Zakuskin

> Внешнюю печатную форму счета-фактуры можно найти на Инфостарте, например
> http://infostart.ru/public/574733/
> и доработать ее. как нужно.


А как с помощью внешней печатной формы сделать так, чтобы заполнялись грузополучатели, они ведь разные. Под каждого делать отдельную? 
Есть ли возможность во время создания акта реализации услуги добавить туда пункт "Доставка" по аналогии с реализацией товара?

----------


## Zakuskin

Просто речь идет о нескольких десятках перевозок в месяц, по каждой отдельный счет, акт и фактура. Все бух.доки выставляются в конце месяца

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А как с помощью внешней печатной формы сделать так, чтобы заполнялись грузополучатели, они ведь разные. Под каждого делать отдельную? 
> Есть ли возможность во время создания акта реализации услуги добавить туда пункт "Доставка" по аналогии с реализацией товара?


Просто во внешней печатной форме предусмотреть заполнение полей грузоотправитель и грузополучатель.
Кстати, доставку вы можете редактировать и по услугам.
Как вы создаете акт реализации?

----------


## Zakuskin

> Просто во внешней печатной форме предусмотреть заполнение полей грузоотправитель и грузополучатель.


И как это сделать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> И как это сделать?


Кстати, доставку вы можете редактировать и по услугам.
Как вы создаете акт реализации?

----------


## Zakuskin

> Кстати, доставку вы можете редактировать и по услугам.
> Как вы создаете акт реализации?


Кнопочкой с плюсиком. Создаю акт реализации услуги. На основании его уже счет и счет-фактуру. Либо создание акта копированием.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Кнопочкой с плюсиком. Создаю акт реализации услуги. На основании его уже счет и счет-фактуру. Либо создание акта копированием.


Используется документ "Реализация (акты, накладная)"?
В нем можно настраивать доставку и по товарам и по услугам

----------


## Zakuskin

> Используется документ "Реализация (акты, накладная)"?
> В нем можно настраивать доставку и по товарам и по услугам


Да, он. Максимум чего я добился - это при выборе "Товары, услуги, комиссия" добавить товар и не заполнять (оставить пустую строку) и добавить услугу, тогда в фактуре отображаются нужные мне данные. Если товаров не добавлять (доставка в этом случае заполнена, но в фактуре не отображаются грузоотправитель и грузополучатель) или создавать акт реализации именно услуги (вообще пункта доставки нет) то приходится править это все руками

----------


## Zakuskin



----------


## alexandr_ll

> Да, он. Максимум чего я добился - это при выборе "Товары, услуги, комиссия" добавить товар и не заполнять (оставить пустую строку) и добавить услугу, тогда в фактуре отображаются нужные мне данные. Если товаров не добавлять (доставка в этом случае заполнена, но в фактуре не отображаются грузоотправитель и грузополучатель) или создавать акт реализации именно услуги (вообще пункта доставки нет) то приходится править это все руками


Вот сейчас проверил на релизе Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.46.18) В реализации только услуга, в счет-фактуру выводятся заполненные грузоотправитель и грузополучатель из доставки.
Только заполняется не "Товары, услуги, комиссия" , а "Товары, накладная" В номенклатуре выбирается услуга
Правда, в этом случае не удается распечатать Акт оказания услуг, может перейти на УПД, который совмещает акт и счет-фактуру?

----------


## Zakuskin

> Вот сейчас проверил на релизе Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.46.18) В реализации только услуга, в счет-фактуру выводятся заполненные грузоотправитель и грузополучатель из доставки.
> Только заполняется не "Товары, услуги, комиссия" , а "Товары, накладная" В номенклатуре выбирается услуга
> Правда, в этом случае не удается распечатать Акт оказания услуг, может перейти на УПД, который совмещает акт и счет-фактуру?


К сожалению нет, нужнен именно акт и фактура. На упд переходить категорически отказываются

----------


## Zakuskin

> Вот сейчас проверил на релизе Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.46.18) В реализации только услуга, в счет-фактуру выводятся заполненные грузоотправитель и грузополучатель из доставки.
> Только заполняется не "Товары, услуги, комиссия" , а "Товары, накладная" В номенклатуре выбирается услуга
> Правда, в этом случае не удается распечатать Акт оказания услуг, может перейти на УПД, который совмещает акт и счет-фактуру?


И программа мне не показывает услуги в номенклатуре, только товары

----------


## alexandr_ll

> И программа мне не показывает услуги в номенклатуре, только товары


Похоже без внешней печатной формы не обойтись. Если вы программист, то для вас ее создание не должно составить особого труда, если пользователь - то объяснить будет довольно трудно, обратитесь к программисту.

----------


## Zakuskin

> Похоже без внешней печатной формы не обойтись. Если вы программист, то для вас ее создание не должно составить особого труда, если пользователь - то объяснить будет довольно трудно, обратитесь к программисту.


Вопрос в другом. На каждого грузополучателя нужна отдельная печатная форма? Просто я не совсем понимаю, как можно реализовать выборку

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Вопрос в другом. На каждого грузополучателя нужна отдельная печатная форма? Просто я не совсем понимаю, как можно реализовать выборку


Внешняя печатная форма так и называется, потому что может иметь форму обработки со своими реквизитами (например, грузоотправитель и грузополучатель) и их на форме можно интерактивно заполнить, а потом передать в макет для печати. Если грузоотправитель и грузополучатель совпадают с реквизитами документа (организация и контрагент), то достаточно изменить заполнение параметров макета ПредставлениеГрузоотправи  теля и ПредставлениеГрузополучат  еля. Сейчас там выводится прочерк, а нужно соответствующие данные документа

----------


## Zakuskin

> Внешняя печатная форма так и называется, потому что может иметь форму обработки со своими реквизитами (например, грузоотправитель и грузополучатель) и их на форме можно интерактивно заполнить, а потом передать в макет для печати. Если грузоотправитель и грузополучатель совпадают с реквизитами документа (организация и контрагент), то достаточно изменить заполнение параметров макета ПредставлениеГрузоотправи  теля и ПредставлениеГрузополучат  еля. Сейчас там выводится прочерк, а нужно соответствующие данные документа


Я так понимаю, что возможности сохранять эти данные в базе нет? Может через конфигуратор как-нибудь подправить реализацию именно услуги?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я так понимаю, что возможности сохранять эти данные в базе нет? Может через конфигуратор как-нибудь подправить реализацию именно услуги?


Внести изменения в конфигурацию? Конечно можно. Найти в модуле условие, при котором грузополучатель прочеркивается и отменить его. Правда потом проблемы с обновлением.
Есть много внешних печатных форм с сохранением введенных реквизитов.
Например, так
http://infostart.ru/public/95685/
или так
http://infostart.ru/public/139665/
 и т.д.

----------

